
Infosys says cleared in U.S. visa probe by Labor Department - petethomas
http://www.reuters.com/article/2015/09/08/infosys-h1b-probes-idUSL1N11A0TQ20150908
======
ConfuciusSay
Companies post fake ads that they never respond to in order to be "in
compliance" with visa rules.

Lawyers help them in their deception:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TCbFEgFajGU](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TCbFEgFajGU)

